
Vault 7 Megathread - TheArcane
As a European, this specifically drew my attention.<p>&quot;U.S. Consulate in Frankfurt is a covert CIA hacker base &quot;<p>Germans are usually privacy nuts. I know many who maintain no presence on Facebook, Twitter and Instagram. I wonder how Germany will react to this.
======
ksherlock
That's been known since 2013.

[http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/cover-story-
how-...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/cover-story-how-nsa-
spied-on-merkel-cell-phone-from-berlin-embassy-a-930205.html)

------
Tomte
Flagged.

We don't do "megathreads" here, we discuss specific submissions. Of which
there are quite a lot right now in /new. You don't get to redirect all
Wikileaks stuff of the day to your submission.

It's fine as a comment, as a submission it borders on abuse.

